# lost pigons on my porch



## tim kelly (Mar 16, 2013)

A passing group a domestic pigeons was scattered by a hawk in front of my house, during bad weather, and two birds have sheltered on my second floor porch for the past week. 
They are lost or afraid to move on due to the presence of the hawk in the neighborhood.
I have provided food and water and they seem to have adequate temporary shelter under porch furniture.

One had a band and with that I found a phone number and address for the person who purchased them. However, the phone number is disconnected and the party has not responded to a letter sent to his home address in Chelsea Massachusetts. My research finds the likely owner to be elderly thus it is concerning that the phone number is disconnected.

I can't care for them long term so I am hoping a dedicated "bird person" will know the owner from Chelsea ma or be willing to mount a rescue.
The birds are attractive (I guess) and very tame.
Tim Kelly
Clinton ma.
[email protected]


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

They are quite beautiful! Someone is sure to adopt them. They are too different breeds. Where are you located....maybe we can match you up with somebody here. Be careful (screen) who takes them......some folks want them for bad intentions!! Can you secure/capture them? In the meantime provide food (pigoen food or wild bird seed) and water to keep them around.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

looks to be a roller and an archangel and and odd colour too, some ones looking for them


----------



## tim kelly (Mar 16, 2013)

I gave them "no waste bird seed on advice of friend who is a knowledgeable "pigeon person"


----------



## tim kelly (Mar 16, 2013)

We are located in Clinton Massachusetts, near Worcester.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

These pigeons have to be secured/ taken by you. They are still easy pray for the hawks even if they are on you porch. 

It's very easy to catch them in the night time. They do not see in the dark.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for caring, Tim.

I agree w/ Dima. They are in a precarious situation....good at least if they hang close to the porch and don't stray afar.

Do you think they can be lured to cross the threshold ....with food scattered inside and out ? How close can you get to them ?

I have contacted Jay3 who is also in MA, hoping she will chime in soon.


----------



## tim kelly (Mar 16, 2013)

I caught them once to read the leg band and look under the wings for a phone number.
While not a "bird person" I have had enough exposure to catch and handle them.
They hide under porch furniture in the day. It is tight under there and protected from the wind.
Between kids and two jobs I can't do much more for them.


----------



## tim kelly (Mar 16, 2013)

They came very close when I sat on the porch for a short while.
Before I fed them they perched outside the window, looking in, trying to get my attention. (Like, "ahem, pardon me, waiter...hungry out here")
My cats are on the other side of the window, inches away, and the birds could care less. They just kept on moving to make sight contact with me.
The first day or two they were flying around some.
Now they are lying low, in a corner under the furniture, where the food is.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I hope there is a solution to help these 2 little guys find a safe home.
These pigeons are lucky to be around you. They will not survive in the wild one single day.

Some one should contact a pigeon club in the area. Let them know what kind of pigeons are..some members will be interested to take them. Some pigeon are precious, like the archangel and rollers ( white roller in this case)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern over these 2 lovely birds.

Please try to secure them in the meantime, a a good size cage/carrier and bring them indoors would be preferrable. They are used to beeing inside a coop out of drafts of wind and rain. *


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like a Danish Staubin [sp] and a roller to me.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'd like to help, but I'm full up. This place is in Conn. and she does have a pigeon loft, and no, she doesn't feed her pigeons to her raptors that she rehabs. She loves her pigeons.
Connecticut (Rehabbers)
A Place Called Hope
203-804-3453
203-214-2846
[email protected]
http://www.aplacecalledhoperaptors.com/

Or maybe contact Terry Watley, as she could possibly know someone in Ma. who could possibly take them. They are beautiful birds, and I wish I had the room, but am already a bit crowded. Have to consider the birds I already have.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

tim kelly said:


> They came very close when I sat on the porch for a short while.
> Before I fed them they perched outside the window, looking in, trying to get my attention. (Like, "ahem, pardon me, waiter...hungry out here")
> My cats are on the other side of the window, inches away, and the birds could care less. They just kept on moving to make sight contact with me.
> The first day or two they were flying around some.
> Now they are lying low, in a corner under the furniture, where the food is.


If you cannot lure them in with food, or do not wish to try...then use some cardboard to barricade one or two sides of the furniture where they hunker down. Do this gradually. One side, then go away and come back later and see if they are comfortable with one side enclosed, then do the next.

If they spend time under there and feel secure with it, then that might be a good way to catch them and pick them up, by cordoning off 2 sides of escape routes.

Thank you for caring.


----------



## tim kelly (Mar 16, 2013)

Two good suggestions this morning. At work now, will follow up tonight.


----------



## tim kelly (Mar 16, 2013)

Success! 
A local resident with a private zoo/animal education business has some rescued pigeons and is willing to take more.
A co-op coop!

Thanks to the pigeon people who posted helpful suggestions.
My little freeloaders will have a safe home tomorrow.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is certainly great news, thank you for the update.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is great! Thank you for caring about these birds and helping them out.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Were the pigeons confined so far? You didn't mention that. I don't want all the efforts you made to go in vain tomorrow if they are not going to be on your porch anymore.


----------

